# Matching fixtures from scratch



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Trying to match up some 4 lamp, T5 HO, damp location highbay fixtures and the only info was this










The light has Sylvania Quicktronic ballasts that are switch capable. Any idea? These are for cold storage areas (meats, veggies,etc) and have lenses.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

UL sez..
LUMAX INDUSTRIES INC
http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/...n=versionless&parent_id=1073988063&sequence=1

but their site doesn't show the fixture.
You should be able to contact the IBEW with the sticker number and they can tell you who made the fixture, if all else fails.
Randy Middleton
202 728-6089
[email protected]


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Trying to match up some 4 lamp, T5 HO, damp location highbay fixtures and the only info was this
> 
> 
> View attachment 17346
> ...


http://www.electricalmarketplace.co...ency-fluorescent-high-bay-lamps-included.html

http://www.contractorlighting.com/high-bay-fluorescent-lamp-watt-t5ho-120277-p-152.html

http://www.costlesslighting.com/high-bay-fluorescent-fixtures-t5ho-light-c-223_265.html

http://www.aeilighting.com/t5l6810.htm


----------

